# Seiko orange monster gen 1/2



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

View Advert


*Seiko orange monster gen 1/2*

Evening all..

Looking to see if anyone wants to part with an orange monster plse

Plse let me know :thumbs_up:

Cheers

Sulie

View attachment 12358





*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

30/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£130.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

